# Can RCS Overeat?



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about overfeeding them too much. How big is the tank? Is there any other algae eating tank mates? I feed my Amano Shrimp every other day (I have 2 plus a Mystery Snail) and I put a full algae wafer in and every one seems fine.


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

10 gallon, with a ton of java moss.

All they ever do is eat, so I was afraid that a wafer may be too much.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

If you worry too much feed every other day. Feed half of wafer like you do. You can even feed half a disc every day. I wouldnt think its too much of a problem. My shrimp are constantly eating the shrimp Pellets and the Algae wafers without a problem.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 29, 2007)

BakedStuffedHuman said:


> Can cherry shrimp over eat? I only have 10 of them right now and I break the Hikari wafers in half, but can they still overeat?


I think half of a Hikari algae wafer for 10 RCS is a bit much. I think 1/4 is more than enough every few days (break the 1/4 into smaller pieces). The algae wafers are dense and expand a bit in the water. You also have some java moss which they can pick thru.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I think it's probably fine in the sense that they won't eat until they burst, but it may foul up the water. I have seen my RCS get their fill and move away from the wafers, and then other (usually smaller) RCS come in and eat some more. Eventually, the leftovers go to the snails.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I've read that praying mantis could rupture their stomach from eating too much... LOL. BUT! IMO/IME, RCS can ignore food when they're full. They react totally different to foods when I've fed my fish first because they eat the fallen flakes and are satisfied with that but they only pick a few bites of a Hikari Crab bite I put in, but if I feed the shrimp before the fish they seem to be starving and take on the Hikari Crab Bite.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't think they will overeat. I was feeding _way_ too much when I first got mine (fifty or so shrimp given two or so Hikari algae wafers every day and sometimes a cube of frozen blood worms added to that, plus they had all the hair algae they could eat in the tank already) and no deaths resulted that I ever saw. The only thing that happened was a snail population explosion. Ack! 



Halibass said:


> I think half of a Hikari algae wafer for 10 RCS is a bit much. I think 1/4 is more than enough every few days (break the 1/4 into smaller pieces). The algae wafers are dense and expand a bit in the water. You also have some java moss which they can pick thru.


I agree wholeheartedly. I only feed three wafers a couple times a week and maybe some fbw occasionally for literally hundreds of RCS in a ten gallon tank. And I mean literally hundreds ~ counted 80 babies on only one end of the glass about a month ago. Multiply that by four, factor in all the plants (it's a _heavily_ planted tank), add in a bunch more babies born since then and you'll see what I mean.

They really don't need much. They get a lot of food from just cleaning the tank, more than you'd really think.


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree with you guys, IME RCS will not over eat or eating nonstop until they burst. If you have snails in your tank they will feed on the leftover and they will over populate (I have same experience as Linda  ). I feed my shrimps once a week with 1/2 algea waffle.


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

i was under the impression that you are not to over feed your shrimp beacuse this will lead to poor water quility and then kill off your shrimp. Am i mistaken.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

kunerd said:


> i was under the impression that you are not to over feed your shrimp beacuse this will lead to poor water quility and then kill off your shrimp. Am i mistaken.


I don't think you're mistaken, Kunerd. From what I've read, shrimp are pretty susceptible to dirty water. But I also don't think that 1/2 a Hikari wafer in a ten gallon, even every day, would do enough damage to kill shrimp. Not if you're doing water changes every week or so. Of course a lot depends on not just how much but what you're feeding as well ~ lower quality food would probably do it quicker with less. 

Let me rephrase that ~ I KNOW half a Hikari algae wafer every day in a ten gallon won't do it. I fed a _lot_ more than that. :redface: :icon_lol:


----------

